# Nutrela/Soy Meal Maker recipe



## sankum (Apr 10, 2008)

This is a very healthy dish. You can eat this as a snack or as a side dish. Though it is vegetarian, my friends say that it tastes like chicken. So non-veg lovers, try Soy meal maker instead of chicken to reduce your calorie intake. This dish was also introduced to me by Rekha. You get Soy Nuggets as a packet in all the grocery shop.

*Ingredients:*

Soy Nuggets (Meal Maker/Nutrela) : 1/2 pack
Water : 2 1/2 glass 
Salt to taste
Red Chili pwdr : 1 tsp
(Coriander) Dhaniya pwdr : 1 tsp
Oil for shallow frying
Curd : 2 tbsp
Black pepper pwdr : Little

*Method:*

Heat the water in a big vessel and when it starts boiling, add the soy nuggets and cook for 5 min.

When the Soy is cooked, drain the water and marinate with curd, chilli powder, dhaniya powder,salt and pepper. You can also use garam masala.

Allow it to rest for 15mts. You can keep it in fridge or you can keep it outside.

Now add some oil preferably in a nonstick pan and when the oil is hot, add this marinated soy.

Close the lid and allow it to deep fry.

Occasionally stir and add check for the spices. If you need more you can add them now.

Cook for 20mts in a Sim flame, serve hot.


----------

